# Running a business from home



## HCEastSide (Apr 21, 2010)

I was wondering are there restrictions from running a T-shirt business out of your home, or property. I believe in my county it states only if it is a retail business, does that mean if my business is considered retail, or any retail at all? Any clarification helps thanks.


----------



## tprimack (Oct 11, 2010)

you would have to check with your City. I have know some Cities, especially in CA, to have really stringent guidelines. Most of the time you can find information on home based businesses your Cities webpage.


----------



## dmMatrix (Jan 10, 2012)

I would second that statement. Check with your city. Many cities have zones that can include any business in residential. They have zones that don't allow any type of business at all.

I know in Utah they recently passed something weird that limits what kind of work you can do on your car in your driveway because of zoning.... I don't understand it fully but every city is different and each one is different in how strict they are too.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

It's all pretty much done on a local level too. Everything should be online. Just go to your city or county if you're not in a city, building and zoning part of their website. Look down on residential and they'll have about 5 different types. Usually all the rules are on the first type. Those apply for ALL residential lots/homes. Mine put doesn't allow deliveries by trucks (other than ups/fedex) and limits signage and parking to your driveway. Also your business cannot take up more than 25% of your home. Pretty lenient really which surprised me. They were pretty happy to give me a business license after they made sure I wasn't going to be trying to run a walmart out of my house.


----------



## HCEastSide (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah Thanks everyone, I looked up my city's zoning office and asked them. Looks like im good to go, time to do paper work


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

In my neck of the woods home based business is ok as long as I don't have any employees, and the noise level is not more than normal, also I can't have clients coming to my door.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

You also need to see if you have any neighborhood covenants. Some neighborhoods ban any type of business.

We ran ours out of the house for almost 10 years. It is much nicer to have a storefront. Having the business in the house just kept sucking us in and it was very stressful. Plus clients would call us any time of day 7 days a week.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Why go to all the expense of starting a biz before you make any money? Start as a hobby and go from there if you start making money. After all, the city/county/state/federal governments are all going to demand money from you even if you don't make a dime. 

Here are some examples:

City - Business License
County - Personal Property Tax, Hazardous Materials permits (tax)
State - Franchise Tax, SDI, Workers Comp, Operating permits (tax)
Federal - FICA (tax)

On top of that be prepared to have your local fire authority visit you as well as your sales tax authority. 

Before you know it you will have shelled out thousands before you even start. 

If you do start making some serious scratch you can form your business entity.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Your local ordnance
Your state license
Your federal tax number
Equipment
Know how
Lots of patience
Some funds
A customer base


----------



## HCEastSide (Apr 21, 2010)

Well spent the last week doing all my paper work. I went to my county clerk and got my DBA, went online and got my Sales tax ID (just faxed it), and Got my EIN. I was wondering if all of my bases are covered? If it is, do I need to wait for my paper work to come in before I attempt to register with a wholesaler? Thanks everyone for the help so far


----------



## alohagar54 (Jul 30, 2009)

I run my business out of my house as well and the rules weren't too bad. Percentage of the house used for business, no employees, limited signage. Licenses were fairly easy as well. It looks like you have all the documentation you need to register with suppliers. Good Luck!


----------

